# Last year



## WilliamG (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## WilliamG (Mar 23, 2018)

My profile has a picture of my face on it.


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 23, 2018)

I found 3 Wal-Mart bags full of these sizes. Apparently no animals got to them before me and all in a patch


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Katt191 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow! This has got to be from super south of illinois!!!???!!!!


----------

